# Paramedic training



## TXMEDIC5317 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of a paramedic class in/around Houston, TX?
I don't want to go to a college. Anyone been to the TEEX training?
There is an 18 week class with TEEX starting Jan 2011. 
3 nights a week, 4hrs a night. Tell me what you think about the class.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

TEEX used to have a high pass rate on NR.  Reputation is they teach the test rather than teaching you to be a great Paramedic.  Most places would still hire you if you go there.  They also used to offer a 10 week class if you are in a bigger hurry.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 24, 2010)

They aren't accredited by CAAHEP or CoAEMSP.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 24, 2010)

TXMEDIC5317 said:


> Does anyone know of a paramedic class in/around Houston, TX?
> I don't want to go to a college. Anyone been to the TEEX training?
> There is an 18 week class with TEEX starting Jan 2011.
> 3 nights a week, 4hrs a night. Tell me what you think about the class.



Use the following resource to locate a program:
http://www.caahep.org/Find-An-Accredited-Program/


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 24, 2010)

Teex are a patch factory for barely homeostasising Houston firefighters


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 24, 2010)

TXMEDIC5317 said:


> Does anyone know of a paramedic class in/around Houston, TX?
> I don't want to go to a college. Anyone been to the TEEX training?
> There is an 18 week class with TEEX starting Jan 2011.
> 3 nights a week, 4hrs a night. Tell me what you think about the class.



Is this short class 18 weeks for paramedic and not EMT.  TXmedic you should go to a college.  In my opinion 18 weeks is too short a time to get a good paramedic education.  It still amazes e on what little education there is required in the USA to be a paramedic.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Is this short class 18 weeks for paramedic and not EMT.  TXmedic you should go to a college.  In my opinion 18 weeks is too short a time to get a good paramedic education.  It still amazes e on what little education there is required in the USA to be a paramedic.



It is for Paramedic and the requirement is that you are already an emt basic. They used to do a 10 week and they still might I'm to lazy to look it up.  They are working on accreditation and will be by the time it is required.  The accreditation process is a joke and honestly means nothing.   These short course would not be a problem if it was just for RN's cross training or for higher level military medics, not just the grunts that are taught to start an IV.  

But as much as we complain about them they did have a high pass rate on NR.  So more proof passing NR means nothing.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> It is for Paramedic and the requirement is that you are already an emt basic. They used to do a 10 week and they still might I'm to lazy to look it up.  They are working on accreditation and will be by the time it is required.  The accreditation process is a joke and honestly means nothing.   These short course would not be a problem if it was just for RN's cross training or for higher level military medics, not just the grunts that are taught to start an IV.
> 
> But as much as we complain about them they did have a high pass rate on NR.  So more proof passing NR means nothing.



Can I get an Amen? 

You are Brown's new best friend, although you are preaching to the converted.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 25, 2010)

TXMEDIC5317 said:


> Does anyone know of a paramedic class in/around Houston, TX?
> I don't want to go to a college. Anyone been to the TEEX training?
> There is an 18 week class with TEEX starting Jan 2011.
> 3 nights a week, 4hrs a night. Tell me what you think about the class.



Why such a rush?  You really think you could deliver a baby, or do a differential diagnosis on an unknown medical... or hell even know what to do in a mass casualty incident after only 4 months of night classes?

If you are that good, you should just go to an accelerated medical school and be a Helicopter DOCTOR!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> If you are that good, you should just go to an accelerated medical school and be a Helicopter DOCTOR!



Stop stealing Brown's thoughts they are mine, mine, mine you can't have them! 

Also, most HEMS outfits are too cheap to use a Doctor in the US except for one or two I know of.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 25, 2010)

TXMEDIC5317 said:


> Does anyone know of a paramedic class in/around Houston, TX?
> I don't want to go to a college. Anyone been to the TEEX training?
> There is an 18 week class with TEEX starting Jan 2011.
> 3 nights a week, 4hrs a night. Tell me what you think about the class.



Holy $.hit are you kidding me? 
Why don't you just become a delivery driver or garbage man?


----------



## medicRob (Aug 25, 2010)

schulz said:


> Holy $.hit are you kidding me?
> Why don't you just become a delivery driver or garbage man?



Garbage man pays more.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 25, 2010)

Exactly! They prob have better benefits also.
Maybe we can save some patients and help EMS progress a little by having garbage man recruitment drives or something. Garbage men get to wear patches also and reflective uniforms!


----------



## medicRob (Aug 25, 2010)

schulz said:


> Exactly! They prob have better benefits also.
> Maybe we can save some patients and help EMS progress a little by having garbage man recruitment drives or something. Garbage men get to wear patches also and reflective uniforms!



Can they wear reflective orange jumpsuits that say, "Garbage man" on the back?

Rob would like this.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 25, 2010)

TXMEDIC5317 said:


> Tell me what you think about the class.



I have little faith in any accelerated course


----------



## MDA (Aug 26, 2010)

Two part response/question.

So if a program is CAAHEP or CoAEMSP accredited, you should be good to go? Meaning these are solid accreditations to have along with being endorsed/recognized by your State/NREMT?

I might have the opportunity to start at a private Univ. here in CA in the middle of October. It's a part-time two day a week program (for didactic) that will take approx. 12 months to complete. I know it's a legit place, all of the Paramedic instructors have been in the field a long time, and they all have worked for large reputable companies in all divisions including air. So that's not really an issue.

I've only been working approx. 3 months at my company, but I'm not asking them to sponsor me, I'm asking them to just work with me on my scheduling, I'll pay for it myself (since it's not that expensive). I just hope going into Medic school this soon being back in EMS is the right thing to do. I'm definitely driven and motivated though. I really want this. I just don't want to hear coworkers etc tell me how I'm not ready for it.


----------

